# Frontier festival looking for hawk



## ratman (Dec 30, 2016)

Will be at chehaw festival on the 6& 7 in tee pee with grandkids. I am looking for a tomohawk , might have some items to trade with some boot. Any suggestions who to look for?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 30, 2016)

I believe Blythe Knives usually has some for sale ....

I don't know if anyone has any for trade , look me up and I'll check around for you ....


----------



## ratman (Dec 30, 2016)

Good deal nuge looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 31, 2016)

Not to highjack your thread, but...
My brother and I are going for the first time. What would be the best day for demonstrations and neat stuff for sale?
He just retired and I'm trying to ease him into the lifestyle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> Not to highjack your thread, but...
> My brother and I are going for the first time. What would be the best day for demonstrations and neat stuff for sale?
> He just retired and I'm trying to ease him into the lifestyle.






Saturday will be the best day to see a little of everything. I just came from the site, after setting up my lodge. It`s the one in the middle.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 31, 2016)

Saturday it will be. Thanks.
I'll try to stop by to say howdy.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Gonna try and make it down myself.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2017)

Man, I really wish this wasn't 5 hours away.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 2, 2017)

Traders should have hawks available. In the unlikely chance they don't, come see me. At least one trader, Allen Bensley, is coming to "sell out". Should have some good buys. Two separate food vendors this year and plenty of traders. Participants started setting up this weekend getting prepared. In another forum they were asking about entrance fees. Regular fees apply, event is free. 13+ $3, 4 - 12 $2.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 7, 2017)

My brother and I just got back from the Chehaw festival.
It was a hoot. I met Mr. Nicodemus and got an tour of his teepee.
I realy appreciate the time he spent explaining it's functions.
If you are in the area tomorrow it's well worth your time.


----------



## ratman (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks to mr ben nick and andy for showing my grandsons all the attention you did. Also thanks to mr doc i found out i have a civil war 3 lb cannon ball . To all that make the frontier festival possible thank you very much.


----------

